# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ e2330 على التورنادو.

## bodr41

*طريقة فك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ E2330 على التورنادو.  صورة الجهاز  * *
NB : Phone must be OFF
Press * and connect Phone by cable*  ملاحظة : نطفئ الجهاز ونوصله بالكابل مع الضغط على زر *  لنتابع         اسال الله التوفيق  *oussama1 bodr*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## sloop5522

السلام عليكم، 
أخي شكرا على الشرح الواضح، كنت فقط أريد أن أسأل من أين أحمل هذا البرنامج، هل يوجد هنا ؟ 
و شكرا لك

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم، 
> أخي شكرا على الشرح الواضح، كنت فقط أريد أن أسأل من أين أحمل هذا البرنامج، هل يوجد هنا ؟ 
> و شكرا لك

 هد ا البرنامج خاص بالبوكسhwk

----------

